# laundromats near London Marriott Park Ln?



## nonutrix (Sep 1, 2009)

Planning a two-week trip to London in late December.  Does anyone know of any good self-serve laundromats in London near Marble Arch/Mayfair?  We will be staying near the Park Lane Marriott.  I'd like to be able to pack lite AND not spend $3 getting a pair of socks laundered!

Thanks in advance!

nonutrix


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Sep 1, 2009)

*try tripadviser*

no idea, but I bet if you ask your question on the "London" page of the Tripadviser Forums you will get an answer.
(I've not tried the London forums, but I've had great responses to various questions on a couple of the Spain forums)


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 9, 2009)

I just stayed at the Grosvenor House Marriott nearby and i had asked about a self service laundry nearby and was told there was not one.
After London we went to PAris and did find a self service laundry near the Renaissance hotel
The hotel service was closer to $4.50 for a pair of socks or underwear.


----------



## nonutrix (Oct 3, 2009)

Carlsbadguy said:


> I just stayed at the Grosvenor House Marriott nearby and i had asked about a self service laundry nearby and was told there was not one.
> After London we went to PAris and did find a self service laundry near the Renaissance hotel
> The hotel service was closer to $4.50 for a pair of socks or underwear.



Yeh - $4.50 - exactly.  Not going to happen in this family!  I'll even walk to another neighborhood to get clean clothes.

Thanks anyway,

nonutrix


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 3, 2009)

Nonutrix,

There's a laundromat about a half-mile away from where you're staying located at 11 Seymour Place.

See Laudromats in or near Mayfair - from TripAdvisor


Richard

P.S. - I may have spoken too soon - I didn't read the whole thread - Seymour Place info may not be accurate


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 3, 2009)

Nonutrix,

There's a laundromat about a half-mile away from where you're staying located at 11 Seymour Place.

See Laudromats in or near Mayfair - from TripAdvisor


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 3, 2009)

Nonutrix,

Ok, I found more info - looks like the Launderette at 11 Seymour Place is still there


Richard


----------



## nonutrix (Oct 3, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Nonutrix,
> 
> Ok, I found more info - looks like the Launderette at 11 Seymour Place is still there
> 
> ...



Thanks. That was me who posted on tripadvisor.  I plan to check out the Seymour location before I head over loaded down with clothes, but it does seem to be my best choice.

Thanks again!

nonutrix


----------

